# 20 ridiculous complaints



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rather than take the 'French' thread any furthe off topic, I thought I'd start a new one


20 ridiculous complaints made by holidaymakers - Telegraph

click through some lovely photos & read the ridiculous complaints - all apparently true!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> rather than take the 'French' thread any furthe off topic, I thought I'd start a new one
> 
> 
> 20 ridiculous complaints made by holidaymakers - Telegraph
> ...


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you xabiachica!!

:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you xabiachica!!
> 
> :clap2:


here are some stupid questions, too

20 stupid questions asked by tourists - Telegraph


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> here are some stupid questions, too
> 
> 20 stupid questions asked by tourists - Telegraph


xabiachica, will you let me get on and do what I've got to do today instead of looking at stupid jokes on the computer!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> xabiachica, will you let me get on and do what I've got to do today instead of looking at stupid jokes on the computer!!


actually as I typed that last one I remembered I hadn't sorted out the 'passive voice' stuff for the very same student - who will be here at 5!



I've done it now though, so in answer to your question..............



I'm off for lunch so get your work done


I will be back!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

One of the families renting our beach front house complained that: 'It's hot here'.
Also: 'This area is very Spanish'........


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Whilst in a game reserve in south africa I got talking to an Irish Lady. She complained that they did not sell a map of where each type of animal was.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stevan said:


> Whilst in a game reserve in south africa I got talking to an Irish Lady. She complained that they did not sell a map of where each type of animal was.


 How thoughtless. I mean it's pretty obvious there are no lions in the rivers - or crocodiles up trees - should be easy enough to map out.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

A true story.
A few years ago we hosted a couple in Cracow. We decided on a restaurant in the Jewish section of the City (Kazimir). I phoned a few places first, to find out whether they had live Jewish music. Eventually I found one and made the reservation. After a nice meal I asked for the bill. We waited for a long time and started joking about the size of the bill, because it was taking so long to prepare. My friends made a guess on the amount and I guessed approx. 10% more. It turned out that I was closer because my friends forgot that there was an additional charge for entertainment (quite common here). 
When I pointed this out to them the husband said 
"If I had know that they were going to charge for the music, I wouldn't have listened"!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The most ridiculous expat complaint is : 'Far too many foreigners in the UK, that's why I left and came to Spain'.

JBoden: I lived in Krakow for a while, beautiful city. Do you know Skawina?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The most ridiculous expat complaint is : 'Far too many foreigners in the UK, that's why I left and came to Spain'.
> 
> JBoden: I lived in Krakow for a while, beautiful city. Do you know Skawina?


Unfortunately no. My brother-in-law had a house not far away, in Myslenice.
The whole of that area is very pretty with undulating hills and views of the Carpathian mountains in the distance. 
Krakow is a beautifull City with a great night life. The only thing that spoiled it for me was the recent influx of lager-louts from UK. Prague & Bratislava didn't escape either.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[The most ridiculous expat complaint is : 'Far too many foreigners in the UK, that's why I left and came to Spain'.]

Actually not as ridiculous as it sounds when one considers that in metropolitan areas the so-called minority ethnic groups are in actual fact in the majority.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:clap2:Thanks for those links XabiaChica. Made me smile on what has otherwise been a thoroughly depressing day!!

xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Unfortunately no. My brother-in-law had a house not far away, in Myslenice.
> The whole of that area is very pretty with undulating hills and views of the Carpathian mountains in the distance.
> Krakow is a beautifull City with a great night life. The only thing that spoiled it for me was the recent influx of lager-louts from UK. Prague & Bratislava didn't escape either.



Yes, that's one of the reasons I left Prague. Skawina isn't very pretty, it has far too many ugly 80s tower blocks. I remember Myslenice, stopped there once for a coffee. 
When I was in Krakow I lived first in an apartment in Ulica Dluga, off the Rynek, then moved to a more modern apartment block reserved for Jagellion University staff. 
I also spent a month living with a family in the mountains, can't remember the name of the nearby village. That was a memorable experience. Water from the well, occasional electricity, home-made bread, butter, cheese,freshly slaughtered meat....
Next time I visit friends in Prague I think I'll take the train down to Krakow.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> [The most ridiculous expat complaint is : 'Far too many foreigners in the UK, that's why I left and came to Spain'.]
> 
> Actually not as ridiculous as it sounds when one considers that in metropolitan areas the so-called minority ethnic groups are in actual fact in the majority.


That wouldn't bother me in the slightest. I'd rather live next door to educated, well-behaved 'ethnic minority groups' than English chavs.
Seems to me it's the appallingly behaved indigenous who cause the most problems, here and back home.
Are there really any metropolitan areas where these 'ethnic minorities' are the majority? I know there are Asian ghettos in parts of our northern cities but these groups surely don't constitute a majority.
I do know of towns in rural areas where an ethnic minority has increased the population by over 15% but the minority in question is Polish.
Now, take Alicante: that's an area where an ethnic minority is now in the majority; I read that the population is now made up of over 50% Brits and Irish.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That wouldn't bother me in the slightest. I'd rather live next door to educated, well-behaved 'ethnic minority groups' than English chavs.
> Seems to me it's the appallingly behaved indigenous who cause the most problems, here and back home.
> Are there really any metropolitan areas where these 'ethnic minorities' are the majority? I know there are Asian ghettos in parts of our northern cities but these groups surely don't constitute a majority.
> I do know of towns in rural areas where an ethnic minority has increased the population by over 15% but the minority in question is Polish.
> Now, take Alicante: that's an area where an ethnic minority is now in the majority; I read that the population is now made up of over 50% Brits and Irish.


"30.6 per cent of London's population is from an ethnic minority (defined as non-white) and 42 per cent belong to groups other than white British" (Wikipedia). Just type 'ethnic population in ...(town name)... into google.

It would seem that the Poles are going home because, with the current exchange rate, they are actually worse off in PLN terms (that and the fact that they, too, are being laid-off). They have suffered financially in the same way as UK expats have suffered with the GBP/EU xrate crash.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> "30.6 per cent of London's population is from an ethnic minority (defined as non-white) and 42 per cent belong to groups other than white British" (Wikipedia). Just type 'ethnic population in ...(town name)... into google.
> 
> It would seem that the Poles are going home because, with the current exchange rate, they are actually worse off in PLN terms (that and the fact that they, too, are being laid-off). They have suffered financially in the same way as UK expats have suffered with the GBP/EU xrate crash.



That can't be right, surely?? 72.6% London's population non-British? I suspect that people who leave the UK to become an ethnic minority in Spain or wherever to escape ethnic minorities in the UK are de facto racists. What do they think gives them the right to settle in someone else's country when they object to foreigners settling in the UK? Very odd thinking -or lack of -there
Yes, Poles, Latvians, Portuguese et al are all returning. I rented properties I owned in the UK to Polish and Portuguese workers (profiting from ethnic minorities) and they all went back. The £/euro rate is truly dreadful. I posted elsewhere that it has today cost me £600 more to buy euros to pay my next quarter's rent than it did at the end of May and I got the best possible exchange rate via my daughter-in-law who works in the City.
I was trying to think of the name of a small village I spent time in near Zakopane -Makow Pod Halinskie or something like that. I'd love to go back to those places now as I was last there in the 70s when I was a student. I've been to Krakow more recently, though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That can't be right, surely?? 72.6% London's population non-British? I .


Have you been to London lately????????!!!!!! :tongue1:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That can't be right, surely?? 72.6% London's population non-British? I suspect that people who leave the UK to become an ethnic minority in Spain or wherever to escape ethnic minorities in the UK are de facto racists. What do they think gives them the right to settle in someone else's country when they object to foreigners settling in the UK? Very odd thinking -or lack of -there



No it isnt right. The figures quoted of 30.6% of ethnic minorities in London are included within the 42% of the population who are not white British (ie. could be Australian,New Zealanders, American, Canadian, Russian, Spanish etc.) If the statistics had been explained correctly, you would see that it is not the case that the majority of Londoners are from ethnic minorities. If you look further down the page from where the statistics were taken, you will see that 69.4% of London's population is white - ie. the majority. This is the trouble with statistics, isnt it? They can be taken out of context and people can manipulate them to suit their own agenda.

There are some parts of London, where there definitely is a high percentage of ethnic minorities, as some ethnic groups have settled in the same area, but they are not the majority in London as a whole (and London has the greatest number of ethnic minorities in the UK).

I lived in London for 20 years, mainly in Brent in north west London, in an area which had the highest diversity of ethnic minorities. I didnt have a problem with this. For me, it was a lot more interesting than where I grew up, where the only diversity was being Protestant or Catholic (and, unbelievably in those days, a lot of people thought that was a big issue!)

So when I hear British expats going on about too many foreigners in the UK, it is funny to me too because they are totally unaware of the irony of now being a foreigner in Spain!
(BTW, I _was_ back in London recently (3 weeks ago) for first time in 4 years and didnt see any dramatic changes there!)

Caz. I


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[I was trying to think of the name of a small village I spent time in near Zakopane -Makow Pod Halinskie or something like that. I'd love to go back to those places now as I was last there in the 70s when I was a student. I've been to Krakow more recently, though.[/QUOTE]

Here's a link
Oficjalna strona miasta i gminy Maków Podhala?ski


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Have you been to London lately????????!!!!!! :tongue1:


Err, yes,actually - about twice a week on average since I left the UK four plus years ago and before that I lived in North London for twelve years. I did not feel threatened by ethnic minorities but I did feel the urge to get away from the yob culture that is now alas common across all classes in the UK.
Caz has neatly put to rest the myth of the 'swamping ' of the UK. But to me the whole subject is a strange and murky one.
First of all: why should anyone object to living with people of other nationalities? Sensible decent people choose their friends on the basis of character not ethnicity, don't they? 
Secondly: why do we refer to people of other nationalities who have settled in the UK as immigrants or ethnic minorities when we emigrants to Spain and elsewhere refer to ourselves as expats? As far as I'm concerned, I'm an immigrant here.
Thirdly: I have two friends in the UK, one born in London to Polish parents and who considers herself British. The other was born in Birmingham to West Indian parents. She is also British -in fact she speaks with an educated but very pronounced Brummie accent. Now....I wonder if a certain type of person would consider them both to be equally British? The truth is that for a small section of society it's skin colour that matters. Fortunately the overwhelming majority of young people - indeed people -are indifferent to race, ethnicity, sexual orientation even age.
I still find it strangest of all that people see no contradiction in complaining about people of other nationalities settling in the UK and bringing their cultures with them when we do the same all over the world. I often encounter people who have lived here for years but who interact exclusively with Brits and speak no Spanish. They may not wear burkhas or djellabas but they are in essence no different from the Banladeshi men and women in their closed communities in the UK. We have set up British ghettos in Spain and yet we see no difference between them and the Asian ghettos in, say, Bradford. Do we ever pause to consider that some Spaniards might look upon us as an unwanted ethnic minority?
For the record, I am a firm believer in integration and it is my view that the misguided and intellectually muddled policy of multi-culturalism has done a great deal to contribute to hostility to people from different countries and cultures.
But this double-thinking and hypocrisy that characterises a minority of British immigrants truly baffles me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> > Here's a link
> > Oficjalna strona miasta i gminy Maków Podhala?ski
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> JBODEN said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thanks for that I spent ages looking on the net in vain. It was my bad spelling that caused difficulties.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Born & bred in the UK, but of Polish parents who settled in England having tasted Communist hospitality first hand during WWII.
> ...


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> JBODEN said:
> 
> 
> > Are you bilingual Polish/English? My Polish friend's parents had similar experiences to yours, camp in Siberia, General Anders' Army, Italy, then Scotland. She spoke exclusively Polish until she went to school. Her mother shopped in Polish shops and spoke no English.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > The route was the same for my parents. My father is actually writing his memoirs before it's too late (he's 91). He's doing that in his spare time because he spends a lot of time travelling all over the globe! (Where does he get the energy from?).
> ...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> JBODEN said:
> 
> 
> > I can get by in Polish and in Czech but I found both those languages incredibly complicated. Well...jeden oluvek, dwa oluvki, sto oluvkow!! (excuse spelling and UK keyboard). Very confusing...
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > I did French at school and being more years ago than I care to remember I thought I'd forgotten it all but it's just amazing what came back when we were there. The hard part was turning it off when you got across the border into another country
> ...


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> here are some stupid questions, too
> 
> 20 stupid questions asked by tourists - Telegraph


in answer to the aussie questions these are genuine?:-

> Q: Does it ever get windy in Australia ? I have never seen it rain on TV, how do the plants grow? ( UK ). 
> 
> A: We import all plants fully grown and then just sit around watching them die. 
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q: Will I be able to see kangaroos in the street? ( USA ) 

> Aepends how much you've been drinking.
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q:I want to walk from Perth to Sydney - can I follow the railroad tracks? ( Sweden)
> 
> A: Sure, it's only three thousand miles, take lots of water. 
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q: Are there any ATMs (cash machines) in Australia ? Can you send me a list of them in Brisbane, Cairns, Townsville and Hervey Bay ? ( UK) 

> A: What did your last slave die of?
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q:Can you give me some information about hippo racing in Australia ? ( USA ) 

> A: A-Fri-ca is the big triangle shaped continent south of Europe .
> Aus-tra-lia is that big island in the middle of the Pacific which does not
> ... Oh forget it. Sure, the hippo racing is every Tuesday night in Kings Cross. Come naked.
__________________________________________________
>
> Q:Which direction is North in Australia ? (USA ) 
> 
> A: Face south and then turn 180 degrees. Contact us when you get here and we'll send the rest of the directions. 
_________________________________________________
> 
> Q: Can I bring cutlery into Australia ? ( UK ) 
> A:Why? Just use your fingers like we do...
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q:Can you send me the Vienna Boys' Choir schedule? ( USA )

> A: Aus-tri-a is that quaint little country bordering Ger-man-y, which is 
> Oh forget it. Sure, the Vienna Boys Choir plays every Tuesday night in Kings Cross, straight after the hippo races. Come naked.
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q: Can I wear high heels in Australia ? ( UK ) 
> A: You are a British politician, right?
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q:Are there supermarkets in Sydney and is milk available all year round? ( Germany ) 

> A: No, we are a peaceful civilization of vegan hunter/gatherers.
> Milk is illegal.
__________________________________________________
> 
> Qlease send a list of all doctors in Australia who can Dispense rattlesnake serum. ( USA ) 

> A: Rattlesnakes live in A-meri-ca which is where YOU come from.
> All Australian snakes are perfectly harmless, can be safely handled and make good pets.
__________________________________________________ 
> 
> Q:I have a question about a famous animal in Australia , but I forget its name. It's a kind of bear and lives in trees. (USA ) 
> 
> A: It's called a Drop Bear. They are so called because they drop out of Gum trees and eat the brains of anyone walking underneath them.
> You can scare them off by spraying yourself with human urine before you go out walking.
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q:I have developed a new product that is the fountain of youth. Can you tell me where I can sell it in Australia ? (USA) 

> A: Anywhere significant numbers of Americans gather.
__________________________________________________ 

> Qo you celebrate Christmas in Australia ? (France ) 
> 
> A: Only at Christmas.
__________________________________________________
> 
> Q: Will I be able to speak English most places I go? ( USA ) 
> 
> A: Yes, but you'll have to learn it first


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> in answer to the aussie questions these are genuine?:-
> 
> > Q: Does it ever get windy in Australia ? I have never seen it rain on TV, how do the plants grow? ( UK ).
> >
> ...


 
Very funny! I usually hate these things that get sent to you by email every 5 mins, but this one really did make me LOL :nod:
Thanks!:lol:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> So when I hear British expats going on about too many foreigners in the UK, it is funny to me too because they are totally unaware of the irony of now being a foreigner in Spain!
> (BTW, I _was_ back in London recently (3 weeks ago) for first time in 4 years and didnt see any dramatic changes there!)
> 
> Caz. I


Just wanted to explain my frivolous comment above
(Have you been to London lately????????!!!!!! :tongue1:  )
as the smilies indicate, it wasn't intended to be taken totally seriously, so I hope it wasn't. However perhaps I should tell of my own experience in London 2 years ago. I hadn't been for 20 years and we went on a totally touristic weekend. We were not attended by native English speakers in almost the entire trip. I remember 1 pub, and a canal boat ride where the people who we spoke to were native speakers. ALL the others were non native speakers, (museums, cafes, hotel, fish and chip shop, Marks and Sparks, etc, etc) and yes, in my naivity I was surprised. Now, that doesn't mean to say that they weren't British citizens, and neither does it mean I am complaining about immigrants. It's a mere observation


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Err, yes,actually - about twice a week on average since I left the UK four plus years ago and before that I lived in North London for twelve years. I did not feel threatened by ethnic minorities but I did feel the urge to get away from the yob culture that is now alas common across all classes in the UK.
> Caz has neatly put to rest the myth of the 'swamping ' of the UK. But to me the whole subject is a strange and murky one.
> First of all: why should anyone object to living with people of other nationalities? Sensible decent people choose their friends on the basis of character not ethnicity, don't they?
> Secondly: why do we refer to people of other nationalities who have settled in the UK as immigrants or ethnic minorities when we emigrants to Spain and elsewhere refer to ourselves as expats? As far as I'm concerned, I'm an immigrant here.


This was also written in response to my comment of

Have you been to London lately????????!!!!!! :tongue1:  

so please see what I have written to Caz above.

I have always referred to myself as an immigrant because that's what I am , and had never referred to myself as an expat until I started using this site in fact, so perhaps I'll go back to my roots and start using the term *immigrant *again.
I would just like to say (just in case there was any doubt) that I'm proud to have friends and students (I'm a teacher) from several countries and *choose my (their) friends on the basis of character not ethnicity.* And I intensly dislike patriotism be it from Spain, USA or the good old UK.

Just wanted to make sure some things were clear there


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just wanted to explain my frivolous comment above
> (Have you been to London lately????????!!!!!! :tongue1:  )
> as the smilies indicate, it wasn't intended to be taken totally seriously, so I hope it wasn't. However perhaps I should tell of my own experience in London 2 years ago. I hadn't been for 20 years and we went on a totally touristic weekend. We were not attended by native English speakers in almost the entire trip. I remember 1 pub, and a canal boat ride where the people who we spoke to were native speakers. ALL the others were non native speakers, (museums, cafes, hotel, fish and chip shop, Marks and Sparks, etc, etc) and yes, in my naivity I was surprised. Now, that doesn't mean to say that they weren't British citizens, and neither does it mean I am complaining about immigrants. It's a mere observation



Hi Pesky,
yes I realized you werent being totally serious. But I am surprised about your experience too, maybe its because in the UK tourist industry, most of the people that can speak more than one language are not native English speakers!  (Harking back to the language thread again!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What was that song called in the 60s/70s about the world needing "a great big melting pot"?? Well its got one!!! in a few generations, everyone will be the same colour and have the same native tongues in all cities all over the world! I think thats sad in a way, not cos I'm racist, because I'm not, but because we're diluting and mixing up colours, cultures and ethnic backgrounds until they no longer exist! However, its all part of evolution and eventually the fear and idea of racism and what it stands for will become obsolete. (I'm sure the human race will find something else to use to discriminate unfortunately!)

My point is that whatever major city you visit is gonna have a wide cross section of nationalities and thats how it is! We're here and they're there, no big deal really!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> What was that song called in the 60s/70s about the world needing "a great big melting pot"?? Well its got one!!! in a few generations, everyone will be the same colour and have the same native tongues in all cities all over the world! I think thats sad in a way, not cos I'm racist, because I'm not, but because we're diluting and mixing up colours, cultures and ethnic backgrounds until they no longer exist! However, its all part of evolution and eventually the fear and idea of racism and what it stands for will become obsolete. (I'm sure the human race will find something else to use to discriminate unfortunately!)
> 
> My point is that whatever major city you visit is gonna have a wide cross section of nationalities and thats how it is! We're here and they're there, no big deal really!
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just wanted to explain my frivolous comment above
> (Have you been to London lately????????!!!!!! :tongue1:  )
> as the smilies indicate, it wasn't intended to be taken totally seriously, so I hope it wasn't. However perhaps I should tell of my own experience in London 2 years ago. I hadn't been for 20 years and we went on a totally touristic weekend. We were not attended by native English speakers in almost the entire trip. I remember 1 pub, and a canal boat ride where the people who we spoke to were native speakers. ALL the others were non native speakers, (museums, cafes, hotel, fish and chip shop, Marks and Sparks, etc, etc) and yes, in my naivity I was surprised. Now, that doesn't mean to say that they weren't British citizens, and neither does it mean I am complaining about immigrants. It's a mere observation


Yes, I noticed that, not only in London but all over the UK. I stayed in hotels most of the time I was in the UK and 99% of staff were non-British. The majority of front-desk staff were from Poland, Russia, Switzerland, all gaining experience of top-class hotel management whilst working in the UK.
As for waiters, concierges, chambermaids etc ...I don't remember any being British.
But that was in the boom days when there were loads of jobs to go around and our less restrictive employment laws were attractive to employer and employee alike.
I must say I'm rather proud of diverse and mainly prejudice-free Britain. A couple of years ago a Czech friend accompanied me on a flight to London. On arriving at Heathrow passport queue she was amazed to see that the officials manning the desks included headscarf and turban wearers and that at least 50% were non-white.
'And they are ALL British', I proudly informed her. We absorb almost all newcomers eventually whether Irish, Polish, West Indian, Asian, whatever, with very little real hostility and discrimination.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> What was that song called in the 60s/70s about the world needing "a great big melting pot"?? Well its got one!!! in a few generations, everyone will be the same colour and have the same native tongues in all cities all over the world! I think thats sad in a way, not cos I'm racist, because I'm not, but because we're diluting and mixing up colours, cultures and ethnic backgrounds until they no longer exist! However, its all part of evolution and eventually the fear and idea of racism and what it stands for will become obsolete. (I'm sure the human race will find something else to use to discriminate unfortunately!)
> 
> My point is that whatever major city you visit is gonna have a wide cross section of nationalities and thats how it is! We're here and they're there, no big deal really!
> 
> Jo xxx


The ideal would be to assimilate to the host culture but not to lose your own.
We Brits aren't good at the assimilation part...


----------

